# Cracked Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheel



## R32ick (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cracked Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheel....Help Please*

Looking for a little help finding a Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheel seeing as I cracked one of mine when I hit a pot hole on the highway. 

I'm having a difficult time tracking down this wheel since it seems to be discontinued and they're now up to 1.2, 2, etc.

The specs on this wheel are the following:

7J x 17 CH (7 x 17)
35mm offset
5 x 100

I have these wheels on 205/50/17 tires.


----------



## Improper (2 mo ago)

Did you happen to find some or still have that set??? Got a set of 4 and one bent beyond repair.


----------

